# 4 speed console question



## Lennox (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello, I will be converting my 66 GTO to a 4 speed in the very early spring. I will be using a factory 4 speed console. Does anyone know if I need to use the metal trans hump adapter like the non consiole 4 speed cars have. I have never see a 4 speed console car with the console removed so I am unsure of what style it is. Any insight you may have is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. It's called a shifter porch or sometimes a 'doghouse'. All the floorshift manual cars use it. As a bonus, it only fits in one place on the floor perfectly, so if you are doing a changeover like you are, you know right where to cut the hole. Simply place the doghouse in position, outline it, and cut the floorpan about 3/4" or so inside of the outline.


----------



## Lennox (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank You. I guess I will need a GTO one as the one I have is from a 66 Chevelle. Seems like the GTO one is different.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

From my '66 restoration. Correct '66 4 speed console and the opening I cut in the new floor pan to accommodate the shifter. The cut was patterned after the original factory cut. One thing I did observe was that there was nothing precise or pretty about the cut that was made on the assembly line during original production.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The main difference in the shifter porches used on manual shift '64-74 Pontiac A body's is the shape of the hole stamped out of the top. Early ones used a round hole, then Fisher body started installing shifter porches with a large oval shaped hole. 68-72 Chevelles received another style, as well as did Buick GS's. On A-bodys of this era, the shifter porches were screwed down into the floor pan and the opening below them was rough cut. On 2nd Gen Fbodys, their shifter porches were welded in then wiped around the steel edges with seam sealer.


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

U should be fine


----------



## rustytinman (Jul 14, 2018)

*shift porch*

66 gto what porch am i suppose to use for a a console. ames says the squared one is supposed to be for a non consoles and the one with round hole is for console had someone tell me the opposite does anyone know for sure


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The non-console cars used the rectangular (Square) shifter boot and retaining ring.


----------

